# RE.Marrying my American boyfriend.... HELP please!!! I havent a clue what to do!!!!



## Lynndy (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all,
Ive been with my American boyfriend for 3 years now.........hes been over to the UK a few times and Ive been to the states twice,staying as long as my visitor visa allowed.
We would like to get married and have me move over there,and Id imagine along with everyone else in a similar situation,we are looking for the quickest way!

Would I be able to return to the States with him if he came over to the UK and we got married?

Or would I have to stay here and apply for a spousal visa?

Would it be easier for me to go over there on a fiance visa and marry him there?

Again would I have to return to the UK after we wed?

I cant bear the thought of us having to leave each other once we're married.........but I have an awful feeling thats what will happen!
Its killing us being apart.........any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lynndy said:


> Hi all,
> Ive been with my American boyfriend for 3 years now.........hes been over to the UK a few times and Ive been to the states twice,staying as long as my visitor visa allowed.
> We would like to get married and have me move over there,and Id imagine along with everyone else in a similar situation,we are looking for the quickest way!
> 
> ...


Step-by-Step Guide on How to File for a K-1 Visa for your Foreign Fiance(e)


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Lynndy said:


> I cant bear the thought of us having to leave each other once we're married.........but I have an awful feeling thats what will happen!


The way not to be apart after marriage is the K1 route. Plan for 8-10 months from application to receiving the visa.


----------

